# Sandy got into the garden..ate TOMATO



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

I let Sandy outside and she got into the garden because I forgot to close the gate when I came in from picking vegetables. She was outside for probably 5-10 minutes and I look outside and she was in the garden..eating the tomatoes, I'm not sure if they were red or green, rotten or not ect. so should I try to get her to vomit? How would I go about doing this if it was necessary? 

She did steal a small tomato or two out of the bucket when I was picking too..but she seems fine. 

Ugh! She's begging to go back out and eat more :no:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think a tomato will do much harm. 

Anybody else?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't either. unless she ate way too many and may vomit.
But I don't think they are poisonous to dogs like grapes and onions.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Won't hurt her, my little red golden jamie, use to steal tomatoes out of the garden, years ago, she loved them, never had a problem.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think tomatoes are toxic... atleast I hope not because anytime I get a fast food burger I give my tomato slice to the dogs. LOL


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

No, she'll be fine. They LOVE tomatoes! Thank God Coley hasn't learned THAT trick from Duke. He would eat them so much I couldn't keep a tomatoe on the plant! I tried fencing them off, all kinds of stuff. He just loved, loved, loved them.

The green ones he would take a bite of after he pulled it off the plant and then leave it in the yard lol.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger picks tomatoes off my dad's tomato plant everytime we visit. He eats them if they're overripe, if they're green, if they're mushy...whatever. Never had a problem!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I gave Enzo and Hunter the leftover tomatoes from our dinner last night on top of their dinner. My dad's golden, Kaine, LOVES cherry tomatoes. If my dad has them on the window sill to ripen a little more, Kaine will sit and stare at them until they give him one. Then, he plays with it like a ball until he accidentally grabs at it a little too hard. Eventually, he'll eat it. lol


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I've always let my dogs eat tomatoes and never had an issue. The other day a co-worker told me that tomatoes are bad for dogs. I looked it up and it says that green tomatoes aren't good for them but ripe ones should be fine. Riley loves tomatoes and he always gets the leftover tomato parts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tomatoes are not bad for dogs just dont let them over due it but dont let them ever eat any of the bush. That can be very toxic for them.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We had to move the tomato plants to the front yard because Subiaco felt they were his personal private free food--never hurt him a bit and he ate them at all stages. Little Jaro, 4 months has decided the raspberries are his special food stash. Now where I am going to grow them?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My guy is always picking tomatoes off the vine. I wouldn't worry.


----------

